# Early US Aircraft Bombs



## ghensgen (Feb 2, 2009)

Does anyone have photos of Early US Aircraft Bombs that I can use as a reference? I am looking for bombs of any size from 1930-1939.

Thanks much!!!!


----------



## Aaron09 (Feb 10, 2009)

I might be able to find some for you.


----------

